# All Gunther, all the time



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

So, not just to appease people who complain about the number of threads, but also because I'm tired of starting threads that may only require one or two answers... I have started my Gunther thread where I can post things that I need help with. Which seems to be a lot.

My issue tonight is how to help him feel more comfortable while the neighbors are pumping bass. They are almost never loud. When he's working in the shed he has his radio on during the day, no big deal. The kids are even pretty quiet considering they are kids and entitled to be loud. Tonight the kid seems to be having some sort of girl's night and has the radio on some hip hop station with unnecessary bass blasting. It is annoying since I've had to shut my windows on a beautiful evening and turn up my t.v. but I have no intention of being the rude neighbor who complains over a one time incident. 

However, Gunther seems almost scared. I know it's hurting his ears more than mine and he looks almost like he could throw up from it. He is trying to sleep through it but only lasts about 2 minutes at a time before being woken up and staring out the window. 

Any suggestions on how to help him? Any ways to block out some of the noise for the sake of his ears?


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm motivated! Going to help Gunther release built up energy and get myself in shape by taking him to our local pond that is set up as a rec area for active people. Tomorrow will be my first day and I have to admit I'm a little scared. Even though heeling should be on the left I'm going to have him on my right so he can't lunge at anything he might be tempted to. I'm also going to use the prong and the moving right along method. If I just keep walking like there's nothing to look at he should follow suit. Don't think I'll get much brisk walking in until he learns how to behave on the routes but I have to start somewhere. There really isn't any less populated I can do this in so I have just this. At least there the path is wider than other places and I can move him off into the grass if necessary. I wish there were more places we could go but there aren't. I don't know how you big city people do it! But I guess if your dog grows up with that much activity then it might go smoother.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck tomorrow! ! 

I am guilty of doing nearly all our exercise in a fenced in back yard bc Zoe is fearful and I'm terrified someone will sneak up on us and she might bite. I wouldn't have even worried if the trainer who had her for a week hadn't told me she was at risk for biting. I don't know if I'm being responsible or ridiculous. Baillif recommended a trainer that I plan to take her to when I get the funds saved up.
Sorry I made that all about me! 
I know it's hard to do something 
new sometimes. I look forward to more Gunther updates 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

ZoeD1217 said:


> Good luck tomorrow! !
> 
> I am guilty of doing nearly all our exercise in a fenced in back yard bc Zoe is fearful and I'm terrified someone will sneak up on us and she might bite. I wouldn't have even worried if the trainer who had her for a week hadn't told me she was at risk for biting. I don't know if I'm being responsible or ridiculous. Baillif recommended a trainer that I plan to take her to when I get the funds saved up.
> Sorry I made that all about me!
> ...


 You didn't. I need other people's experiences to get me through this tomorrow. Oh Lord, I didn't even think about the people coming up behind me.  I would love to just do yard exercise but that's off limits until all the mushrooms have been brutally murdered.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Gunther just had a 7 second long toot. See, this is why I started this thread.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Ellimaybel said:


> Gunther just had a 7 second long toot. See, this is why I started this thread.


Oh that made me LOL! Poor kid.


----------



## njk (Jan 11, 2014)

We have loud neighbours as well, and their music caught Zelda's attention initially but one thing we were advised when she was a puppy was to not react to anything you don't want the pup to react to. So I'd just go about my business and pretend the noise isn't a problem, and Zelda doesn't react to it anymore. She reacted the first time I put my own stereo on as well, but now it doesn't bother her. I think they just have to learn it's nothing that needs their attention


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok... I need to know. I read somewhere here that someone used cottage cheese and rice to stop their dog's diarrhea. That worked for Gunther for 1 day and now it's actually worse. I'm switching to pumpkin today and putting in beef tonight. What I need to know is, is it a strong possibility that Gunther is lactose intolerant? I plan on doing everything in my power to heal this. His behavior, energy, water, pee, and sleep patterns are all 100% normal so I know I'm on the right path. I just need to get his stool firmed back up and I've learned what doesn't work. Just wondering if it's the dairy.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't think posting threads are a bad thing. If you have a question, or love to share something, so be it. We should all be supportive. We are not all experts, but as long as we try to help teacher other. Even threw laugh or tear. It's easier to come here and help each other when other people in real life don't understand.((not gsd lover/owner.)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Ok... I need to know. I read somewhere here that someone used cottage cheese and rice to stop their dog's diarrhea. That worked for Gunther for 1 day and now it's actually worse. I'm switching to pumpkin today and putting in beef tonight. What I need to know is, is it a strong possibility that Gunther is lactose intolerant? I plan on doing everything in my power to heal this. His behavior, energy, water, pee, and sleep patterns are all 100% normal so I know I'm on the right path. I just need to get his stool firmed back up and I've learned what doesn't work. Just wondering if it's the dairy.


The Dr told me to feed my boy white rice, chicken, and broth to help.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> I don't think posting threads are a bad thing. If you have a question, or love to share something, so be it. We should all be supportive. We are not all experts, but as long as we try to help teacher other. Even threw laugh or tear. It's easier to come here and help each other when other people in real life don't understand.((not gsd lover/owner.)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Very true. My mother who has 3 outdoor dogs, always had outdoor dogs, tries telling me what I'm doing wrong every step of the way with Gunther. Never mind that she feeds her dogs table scraps after dinner and every time they have diarrhea she doesn't do anything about it since they are outdoor dogs. So frustrating. But that's how mothers are.

That's what my vet told me too, but I literally can't afford to buy that much meat. Gunther has had 2 whole chickens (minus bones and skin) and 2 pounds of ground beef this week while my husband and I had 1 meal with meat in it. Plus I was reminded by a friend that pumpkin works wonders so I figure I'll do it. I have $0 until after 5 today and then go to work so he can't have the hamburger until after I get home at 10pm tonight. Will probably stick to pumpkin and rice today and add small amounts of very well rinsed hamburger tomorrow so he can get nutrients.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Very true. My mother who has 3 outdoor dogs, always had outdoor dogs, tries telling me what I'm doing wrong every step of the way with Gunther. Never mind that she feeds her dogs table scraps after dinner and every time they have diarrhea she doesn't do anything about it since they are outdoor dogs. So frustrating. But that's how mothers are.
> 
> That's what my vet told me too, but I literally can't afford to buy that much meat. Gunther has had 2 whole chickens (minus bones and skin) and 2 pounds of ground beef this week while my husband and I had 1 meal with meat in it. Plus I was reminded by a friend that pumpkin works wonders so I figure I'll do it. I have $0 until after 5 today and then go to work so he can't have the hamburger until after I get home at 10pm tonight. Will probably stick to pumpkin and rice today and add small amounts of very well rinsed hamburger tomorrow so he can get nutrients.


You could try 2 tbs of yogurt with his food. That help my boy when I changed his food. Just don't go over board because you don't want them to have to much calcium. If I was you, I would go buy plain yogurt, the cheapest brand. If you only use 2tbs it should go a long way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Tried that one, yogurt didn't help. Just watched him poop again and it's still diarrhea but at least it wasn't straight liquid this time like after the yogurt and cottage cheese. I think there's some progress. Of course I'm jumping to conclusions on both the negative and positive since he's only had 1 serving of the pumpkin and rice so far lol


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Tried that one, yogurt didn't help. Just watched him poop again and it's still diarrhea but at least it wasn't straight liquid this time like after the yogurt and cottage cheese. I think there's some progress. Of course I'm jumping to conclusions on both the negative and positive since he's only had 1 serving of the pumpkin and rice so far lol


I would give it some time. ((Fingers cross))

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Poor Gunther! Love the thread.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

*It felt good to cry*

Maybe I'm overreacting, maybe not. All I know is I am racked with pain and guilt watching Gunther struggle through this. I lay down on the floor and just cried into his fur for 5 minutes straight praying that God heals him. Maybe I thought my tears would have some sort of Disney powers? I don't know. All I know is even though it obviously didn't produce immediate results, I felt a little better after I cried. The stress, guilt, and worry is wearing me down and I broke. But it doesn't matter. If it all kills me it's fine, as long as Gunther heals. Bought hamburger so he's going back on hamburger and rice and nothing else until it clears up. If it's not clear by Monday I'll make an appointment for Wednesday. Can't go sooner because there is no money until then.


----------



## njk (Jan 11, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> The Dr told me to feed my boy white rice, chicken, and broth to help.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is what helped our pup as well. She had the runs so bad and for so long too. We fed her rice and boiled chicken. Cleared it up pretty quick!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Slight improvement today, still soft but at least the color is changing back to normal. Also he wasn't dripping all over the place.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

has he been tested for epi???
and yes dogs are often lactose intolerant
give pumpkin plain not pie filling


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yay! A Gunther Thread!!  I emailed you.. so I won't repeat it.. butttt consistency is the key at the moment, and he will get through this! Oh and yes.. pure pumpkin..


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't think I've ever been so excited to see poop in my life! :crazy:

We have solidity!!!!!!!!!!! I was cracking up waiting for my husband to come home so I could show him dog poop. :rofl:


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, first off I was proud of Gunther tonight. When I got home I took him out to go to the bathroom and some guy was walking across the street. As he neared view of our yard I noticed him staring at me. Bushes, his black clothes, and lack of a street light blocked me from seeing him but it didn't stop Gunther. At first he did his usual barking which I tried to stop. Then he growled. I realized that I stopped hearing the guy rapping to his I-pod at the same time I lost sight of him. It was much too soon for him to have been by the yard already. So when Gunther started growling and then barking aggressively I stopped giving commands. I stood there and praised him. Not by name. Nope, I just kept saying Good Dog, just let me know when he's gone. About 7 seconds later Gunther walked up to the far corner of the fence, gave one last bark and came trotting back to me head held high. Very proud of my Gunther


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ha! Forgot to add the second half of the post. Gunther won't stop barking at strangers in our neighbors yards, which is fine if the neighbor isn't home. However they are always home and it's their company lol. So I put his lead on him outside and let him walk around the yard like that all day. He stops. Then when he comes inside the cats chase the dragging lead and it amuses me. Love this dog!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

One thing after another. Gunther is limping pretty bad on his left leg. It's not his pano. I am allowed to squeeze bone, muscle, and tendon all over his leg and hip and foot. However once I get to the joint where foot meets leg it's bad. I'm alternating heat and cold and restricting movement. Will call tomorrow and make an appointment. 

Will wrapping the joint to limit movement help or hurt?


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

*Poor baby *

In pain


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

He doesn't realize he's too big for the chair


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

A little girl and boy he hadn't met before came over yesterday. He licked the 6 year old boy to death but kept getting up and walking away from the 2 year old girl. She's the calmer one. We think it was the pebbles hair that parents love to style their toddlers with. I kept him on a very tight lead next to me the entire time and let him watch her play. When she came up and insisted on petting him we held his head and she petted his back end. However we could tell he was getting very anxious and nervous so we put him inside. Any suggestions on how to help him adjust to kids he almost never sees?


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I was sitting on the couch with my head back pretending to snore. A game I play with Gunther sometimes where he tries to "wake me". He went behind the couch, jumped up and straddled my head between his front legs and attacked my face with kisses. Gunther-1 Me-0.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I love this thread  keep em coming!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

*A look I'll never forget*

As people on here are tired of hearing about I have been struggling with Gunther's stools for a long time now. I put him on hamburger and rice and every time he's solid and I try and put him back on his dry dog food it turns straight back to diarrhea. Since I was worried about lack of nutrients in his diet I decided to try a different approach. I prepared him some meals consisting of raw chicken livers, cooked broccoli and sweet potatoes, (some water included), bananas, 1 raw egg per day with ground up shells. I also have some beef livers, short beef ribs, and blueberries to mix it up. I still use the rice to help solidify things throughout the transition. I plan on easing him back onto his dog food through this diet slowly until I can have him eating it again and still do this once or twice a week as a special meal/treat. 

Yesterday I gave him the first bowl. He licked at the sweet potatoes and looked at me very confused. I told him I think it gets better, not for me but in his taste buds. Next thing I knew he had wolfed down the entire bowl and the bowl was about 8 feet from where it was originally. When I picked up the bowl the look he gave me was one of pure adoration. He had never eaten anything like that before. 

Thank you for those that gave me some helpful links and tips without overwhelming me. It was exactly what I needed.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm trying to dry a blanket so Gunther decided to use it as a fort. I guess all kids, human or dog, like forts. Then Cleo went in and he was banished from his fort. He forgot to hang the "No Girls Allowed" sign.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

We are on day 2 of Gunther's food switch and anti-diarrhea medicine after the stool sample came back parasite free. So far it's not helping but I know it's early. I just want to rule out every possibility so Monday I'm calling to make him an appointment yet again. This time I want blood work done and an x-ray of his right elbow and upper leg. I'm considering having this done at his old vet versus the new one since they won't charge me the exam charge, just the x-ray and blood work charges. My only issue with that vet office is it is always so packed so I'm going to ask that we be brought in through the back where he won't have to deal with a lot of other animals and people. If this is a food thing I need to figure it out. But in the meantime I need to rule out everything else just in case. Mostly for peace of mind. Because if it's not just a food thing I won't know until it's done. My puppy looks so sad all the time even though he wants to play and run. Now he's not even eating the food I gave him today. Which might be because I didn't put in any hamburger.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Did I just outsmart a GSD??? Hmmm never thought I'd see the day. After emergency vet visit yesterday we are on day 2 of the antibiotic and back on chicken and rice for 3 days with a gradual reintroduction to his regular food. I have been getting so frustrated with him picking the chicken out of the meal and knocking rice all over my floor, walls, furniture, anything that doesn't move and some things that do, that I found a way to ensure he can't do this any longer. I don't know what took me so long.

After boiling 10 pounds of chicken and a butt load of rice I ran portions through the food processor with a little bit of water in each. Now his food can be measured out perfectly and he can't NOT eat the rice. There is water in there to help keep him hydrated as well. 

Have a Wednesday morning appointment to check for lyme disease and will post more then. Right now I'm exhausted and finally comfortable enough to go to sleep since all severe storms and tornado warnings have passed our area.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Did I just outsmart a GSD??? Hmmm never thought I'd see the day. After emergency vet visit yesterday we are on day 2 of the antibiotic and back on chicken and rice for 3 days with a gradual reintroduction to his regular food. I have been getting so frustrated with him picking the chicken out of the meal and knocking rice all over my floor, walls, furniture, anything that doesn't move and some things that do, that I found a way to ensure he can't do this any longer. I don't know what took me so long.
> 
> After boiling 10 pounds of chicken and a butt load of rice I ran portions through the food processor with a little bit of water in each. Now his food can be measured out perfectly and he can't NOT eat the rice. There is water in there to help keep him hydrated as well.
> 
> Have a Wednesday morning appointment to check for lyme disease and will post more then. Right now I'm exhausted and finally comfortable enough to go to sleep since all severe storms and tornado warnings have passed our area.


Eli pls try the "Iams Veterinary formula intestinal plus " get a 5 lbs. It harden the stool and help w/ the gas and upset stomach in 2 days. My vet recommended it. Consult with your vet see what he has to say.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Anything is worth asking about  Thanks for the info


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Apparently today Gunther has decided that the food processor can be trusted. However, the blender is an EVIL machine trying to kill me and it must die.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't know if you saw my thread on fireworks...I purchased mutt muffs for Zeeva. I haven't tried them yet but they've good reviews (will try them on the 4th with fireworks). The only down side is they're expensive. And for things like music and food processors and blenders and vacuums you kind of want to desensitize them anyway. If things get out of hand though PM me. Since I purchased the mutt muffs for only firework days (which are rare and I can somewhat control her regardless of the muffs) I might be able to send you the ones I got...Just PM me and let me know if it gets too out of hand...

<3


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Ellimaybel said:


> Have a Wednesday morning appointment to check for *lyme disease* and will post more then.


Oh yessss...How'd this go?


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Good call Zeeva... Though I won't be home, I'll be at work and my husband goes to bed early. We think they will be ok with the window unit on high, windows closed, tv on. 

Vet appointment was satisfactory. No lyme disease, no heartworm. Vet didn't feel further blood work was necessary, we are all leaning towards a food sensitivity. Been on chicken and rice pureed, and going to attempt to switch him back to kibble slowly. If that doesn't work, I'm going to have to go home cooked since it has worked so much in the past. It's exhausting me. But I'd rather live on very little sleep then lose my Gunther


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Apparently today Gunther has decided that the food processor can be trusted. However, the blender is an EVIL machine trying to kill me and it must die.


How does Gunther do with vacuum machine ^^


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I will try to post a video


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Poor Gunther.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Poor Gunther.


Which part? I'm doing my best!  My "poor Gunther" gets home cooked meals every day where as I usually forget to eat I'm so busy cooking his meals lol


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Which part? I'm doing my best!  My "poor Gunther" gets home cooked meals every day where as I usually forget to eat I'm so busy cooking his meals lol


hehe maybe poor gunther has to eat home cooking everyday  i hope he get better soon. Did you look up that Iams Veterinary intestinal choice ?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I meant about his tummy... Not about his home cooked food lol.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i forget if this dog has been tested for EPI and sibo?
epi4dogs.com


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I am pleased to announce as I knock on wood that Gunther has had 100% completely normal solid stools all day. He's still finishing off the anti-biotic, I've cut out the rice, been feeding chicken and kibble while very slowly adding more kibble. Next step is to start cutting out the chicken. That will be the tricky part lol. For now, I'm keeping my fingers crossed. All seems to be going well as long as I don't go too fast.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> I am pleased to announce as I knock on wood that Gunther has had 100% completely normal solid stools all day. He's still finishing off the anti-biotic, I've cut out the rice, been feeding chicken and kibble while very slowly adding more kibble. Next step is to start cutting out the chicken. That will be the tricky part lol. For now, I'm keeping my fingers crossed. All seems to be going well as long as I don't go too fast.


I hope everything just fine from now for u two.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks Ace's dad 

Tonight I have started enforcing time out. Gunther is no longer sick, 12 months old, I don't think it's unreasonable to ask him to hold his potty for 5 minutes while I am cooking his food. Yes, he kept ringing the bell to tell me he had to go out, but I couldn't take him due to having chicken hands. I kept telling him to sit and wait. He had just peed and pooped 10 minutes earlier so I didn't think it mean to ask him to wait. He didn't wait. He pooped in my house. He seems to think it's ok to go inside if I don't take him when he rings. No. He should be able to hold it a few minutes. So when I was trying to tell him 'BAD DOG" he decided to argue with me about it. He went into play mode while I was correcting and barking at me. So I put him in the front room with Cyclone's crate blocking the passageway. Then later he started barking at me after I tried to stop him from biting my feet and I did it again. Since his 2 time outs he has been a perfect gentleman. I am going to have to start doing this more since he no longer wants to listen to me and in his adolescence has leaned more towards listening to his dad. I am the one home and awake with him the most so he has to listen to ME as well as my husband. My husband tried saying he associates me with play but that's not true because I haven't been playing with him. Now that he's better I'm cracking down and laying down the law.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Thanks Ace's dad
> 
> Tonight I have started enforcing time out. Gunther is no longer sick, 12 months old, I don't think it's unreasonable to ask him to hold his potty for 5 minutes while I am cooking his food. Yes, he kept ringing the bell to tell me he had to go out, but I couldn't take him due to having chicken hands. I kept telling him to sit and wait. He had just peed and pooped 10 minutes earlier so I didn't think it mean to ask him to wait. He didn't wait. He pooped in my house. He seems to think it's ok to go inside if I don't take him when he rings. No. He should be able to hold it a few minutes. So when I was trying to tell him 'BAD DOG" he decided to argue with me about it. He went into play mode while I was correcting and barking at me. So I put him in the front room with Cyclone's crate blocking the passageway. Then later he started barking at me after I tried to stop him from biting my feet and I did it again. Since his 2 time outs he has been a perfect gentleman. I am going to have to start doing this more since he no longer wants to listen to me and in his adolescence has leaned more towards listening to his dad. I am the one home and awake with him the most so he has to listen to ME as well as my husband. My husband tried saying he associates me with play but that's not true because I haven't been playing with him. Now that he's better I'm cracking down and laying down the law.


yeah eli you show him who is the boss heheh
Ace just got timed out too for being so loud at the vacuum machine. SO what is your plan on Gunter's diet now ? homemade all the time now ?


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> yeah eli you show him who is the boss heheh
> Ace just got timed out too for being so loud at the vacuum machine. SO what is your plan on Gunter's diet now ? homemade all the time now ?


Only partially. I've been watching his stools and he does fine with equal parts chicken and kibble. Thinking I might not be able to go back to full kibble since things loosen up a little when I do. So if all it takes is throwing a few scraps of chicken in his food, I think I can handle that.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Gunther just fell off the couch. The look on his face was priceless. The look on his face while I laughed at him for a minute straight was kind of scary. So to exact his revenge he came back up, took my back support pillow, and proceeded to kick me to death. Now he's hiding the bone behind the other pillow. I don't know how I'll ever find it :rofl:


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Gunther is definitely in the rebellious stage... I know all about the landsharking and everything, this video was strictly for fun. 

http://youtu.be/yZrjDOHZyBQ


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

We've been searching for the bodies, can't find them yet.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

My dog just slapped me back! He is in TOTAL butthead stage. He was running and jumping all over me, biting my feet and ankles, I raised my hand and said BAD DOG and he barked at me. So I gently slapped his muzzle. The butthead jumped up on his hind legs and slapped me back with both his front paws. So I took his football away lol


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> My dog just slapped me back! He is in TOTAL butthead stage. He was running and jumping all over me, biting my feet and ankles, I raised my hand and said BAD DOG and he barked at me. So I gently slapped his muzzle. The butthead jumped up on his hind legs and slapped me back with both his front paws. So I took his football away lol


Sounds like my fiancee and Ace relationship hahha


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Gunther is definitely in the rebellious stage... I know all about the landsharking and everything, this video was strictly for fun.
> 
> http://youtu.be/yZrjDOHZyBQ


wait dont tell me GSD are still landsharks at 1 y/o... i had hopes..


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't know if that's what it was or not... Now that he is feeling better he's back with a vengeance lol


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Gunther had his very first ever trip to the beach today, and first time in water other than the baby pool and bath tub. His social behavior isn't the best, but he did pretty good today after barking at another GSD (I wonder if it's someone on here?) and only growled softly at one guy. I wasn't able to get photos or video today as I was by myself. However we made several people laugh at first as I was sitting in the lake with a 71 pound GSD curled up in my lap while he got used to the flow of the water. Then I would stand out as far as the leash allowed and call him to me. He swam like a champ! I brought along his football and threw that a couple of times about 5 feet so he would swim to get it and then take it back to what used to be our towels. So glad he had a blast!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Yay sounds like gunther had so much fun !!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Awww. So cute!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Changes in the Gunther... Bought a small bag of Wellness today to sample for his sensitive stomach. He LOVES it. He used to be so well behaved while I prepared his food, now he's jumping up trying to grab the bowl before I put it in the food stand. I'm feeling optimistic about this. Also bought some chews that are supposed to stop him from eating his stools. 

Gunther seems to be getting some red in his coat. Is it normal for them to get new colors after over a year old? Just curious. I'll love him no matter what he looks like.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Gunther goes for his EPI test this morning. Should have results by the end of the week.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

So, more for my logging and tracking purposes, my first update. Enzymes came in the mail today at 1:05 p.m. I ignored the vets directions of feeding them by mouth 3 at a time and crushed 5 tablets in with 1 can of wet food and a little water. After it sat for 20 minutes he ate it all. So far, he has yet to have to go number 2. Will feed again in about 2 hours.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

ah i called it
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...59538-all-gunther-all-time-5.html#post5730185


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> ah i called it
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...59538-all-gunther-all-time-5.html#post5730185


I know you did  You're the one I thought of the night I finally decided to research what EPI was. Had it not been for you, I would never have researched it and insisted to my vet that was what I wanted tested. Thank you for guiding me to the research. :hug:


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i'm just glad he is doing better!
btw someone on another forum educated me on epi and sibo or we would have lost diesel 
so glad i could help another pooch


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Just checking in on Gunther and you. How is it going?


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I think we are getting there. We are on enzymes and antibiotics. Unfortunately I'm out of enzymes until the next shipment arrives in the mail, but shouldn't be too long. As far as me, Gunther tried to break my hand tonight. We were rough housing and he grabbed my hand a little too hard. Totally my fault for riling him up. He didn't break skin but now my hand is a little swollen and hurts bad lol. Nothing is broken, I can move everything just fine. Just definitely squeezed a tendon or bone a little too hard. After it happened I showed him my hand and he licked it, which even that hurt but it's the thought that counts! Defintely going to have to ice my hand at some point tonight lol


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

*Feeling SO optimistic!*

Ok, here goes. The first enzymes cost me $20 plus shipping and only lasted a week, at way under the recommended dose per meal. Then when I got his antibiotics, we ran out of enzymes for 1 1/2 days. Today the enzyme powder from Enzyme Diane came. Cost me $70 with shipping included. Will last at least 180 meals. I haven't scooped the yard in a few days (gross I know) to be able to compare stools over the past days. All of his stools of recent have been brown, solid, chunks. I checked the fiber content of both his kibble and wet food and as long as I feed the wet in morning and night with the antibiotic, and straight moist kibble throughout the day (treated of course) his diet will be right on track. Now just to get his weight back up! Thank you all for your help and everything you have done to help me diagnose and treat Gunther. I don't want to jinx it, but it seems like we are FINALLY on the right track! :happyboogie:


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Haha should have used the lasso  my Ace would kick my butt too anytime.. I quit trying to wrestle him a while ago.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

This was so funny I just had to share it. I wish I had it on video. I'm watching The Simpsons marathon and a commercial comes on with Ned Flanders head on human bodies. It made me start laughing hysterically. Gunther looked at me like "huh"? So I pointed at the t.v. since I was too busy laughing to explain. He was next to me on the couch and started watching the commercial. His ears were kind of sideways and his head was drawn back like "WTF"? It all made me laugh even harder.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

LOL and i remember you posted pic of him saying " Mom think i have issues " he must have thinking that way about u ^^


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Today Gunther is all cuddles and play. Our favorite thing is when we give him hugs and snuggles and he rolls around and does the "rawr rawr rawr" sound in protest. Then we let go and he sits up, barks, and grabs our hand to pull us back to him. This goes on for a while until he gets tired of the game or until we get tired of being pulled around. He acts like he doesn't like it but there are no growls, only mumbles and noises. Then he starts licking us to death.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Gunther really freaked me out a little today. His meals due to EPI are broken up throughout the day. So he ate his first meal of 2 cups this morning, then another cup a couple of hours later. We went outside and played for about an hour total throughout the day, and came back in. While scooping his poop I noticed that a squirrel must have gotten the suet cake out of the holder and Gunther ate it. I wasn't concerned, that can't really hurt him. Before I left for work I prepared his 3rd meal of one cup of food and gave it to him after 20 minutes of incubation. He didn't touch it. I got home from work over 5 hours later, food was still in the bowl. I switched it out to the 2 cup bowl for his dinner. Didn't touch it. I poured gravy over it, didn't touch it. Added warm water to it to heat it, didn't touch it. I finally got him to eat it by adding in some white meat from the baked chicken I cooked. I really don't know why he didn't touch that food for so long, all his behavior and everything else was normal. Maybe the high fat content in the suet cake filled him up.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Don't know what a suet cake is... but maybe it just made his tummy funny so he didn't want to eat. Titan does that sometimes.. just decides it's not eating time. Hope he eats his other meals


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Poor Gunther  He didn't get to go out and play today so we had to only play inside which wasn't much of a workout for him. I'm not mean, I'm protective. We had massive storms and wind today, with gusts up to at least 50 mph. The lake destroyed the beach, it's closed for who knows how long. The yard was full of branches, our flag pole (the mounted kind) got bent in the wind. Neither dog was outside longer than 3 minutes, completely supervised today. I didn't want to risk anything happening to them. So we did what we could inside for them and spent the day cuddled up under blankets on the couch watching movies.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

PROGRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gunther is now up to 78 pounds, has had solid poops for a month straight, eating fine and normal, same activity level and all. :happyboogie: YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY GUNTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Way to go Gunther!!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Congratulations, Gunther!!!!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks you guys, it means a lot! The road to recovery and stabilization from EPI is a long, stressful one, but it seems I finally have it down! I'm so excited. Once I buy more batteries for my camera I'll update with photos of his new weight. You can't feel his hips sticking out anymore or his ribs. I feel so great that I was able to figure this out thanks to the support of you guys.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Can't wait to see them! Gunther looks so much like my Frankie. She had a hard time putting weight on too. Not EPI though, just an enviable metabolism.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

*EPI before and after*

First picture was taken back in August before Gunther was diagnosed with EPI. Second picture was taken in October after being on enzymes for over a month.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

He looks great! And he looks like such a sweetie, too!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

He is and thank you. I really feel stupid sometimes when I look back at photos that I didn't see how bad he looked. I guess it goes back to seeing them every day. But at least someone on here helped me discover the EPI before it was too late. He did look bad then... You can't tell in the photo but he was losing massive chunks of hair too. Now he's almost 80 pounds and has a beautiful shiny coat that doesn't even shed when I brush it. As far as the sweetie thing, OMG! He is attached to my hip 24/7. Today he was all about dad though and kept jumping up on the couch next to him all night. Then he fell asleep with his head on my lap, me and the hubby petting him and his bottom in hubby's lap.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

UGH! We are in a bit of a backwards slide. I ran out of his enzymes over the holidays and didn't have any money for more until this past Wed. I purchased emergency enzymes for him but NOWHERE in my town are there enzymes for dogs, or porcine enzymes. I finally settled on one for humans from GNC that has the same ingredients as his. Wed I ordered more enzymes, tylan, and b12. They are all on their way. I'm thankful I ordered all this since he is not doing perfectly right now. He is having cow patty stools and the SIBO is definitely back. But, I checked the tracking and everything is on it's way. I'm just praying it comes fast before my poor guy feels any worse. Poor Gunther. Well, this is just a small slide backwards. He'll be back to better very soon!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Poor Gunther. He'll feel better soon!


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Aw poor Gunther and you playing the waiting game. That's the worst part about shipping stuff. Hopefully they'll arrive very quickly. Hope he don't feel too bad in the mean time. Maybe you can order him some extras for Christmas lol. I don't know if you do that but I'm one of those people that get their dogs Christmas gifts. No children, no siblings, their all I've got at the holidays! Both my dogs are in good health but my older Aussie I'll usually get her stuff she needs for Christmas so I don't feel weird having all dog gifts under my tree. Hip and joint treats, dry skin shampoo, I'm going to use Christmas as an excuse to my pocketbook to buy my GSD a nice leather collar.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Good news, the enzymes came today. Still waiting on antibiotics and B12 but at least his good enzymes are back. And yes, I spoil my pets at Christmas. The cats don't need gifts, they're happy with some boxes and wrapping paper. But the dogs always get spoiled rotten. :wub:


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Terrific news! The cats probably prefer the wrapping paper to a gift anyway. My GSD wasn't too happy with my Christmas tree. They were outside when I put it up and when she came in oh boy it was on lol. I'll probably post a video of it in a few days on my thread Sable the not so sable GSD. It was quite a cute reaction. So happy to hear Gunther has already got his enzymes!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Skadi is getting a ring ball for Christmas. Not sure what I am getting Grim yet. Probably freeze dried beef hearts.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Emily, any ideas on how to spoil both dogs equally? When Cyclone was my only dog he always got a mega sized bone for Christmas. Since getting Gunther I can't do that. I feel bad for Cyclone. But they will fight over the bone and it wouldn't fit in Cyclones crate so I'm kind of stuck. That being said, Gunther can't have any food of any kind that hasn't been treated with enzymes. So they can't both have a bone or treats, they fight over toys.... The only thing I can think of is a very long pull toy they can play tug with. Even that usually leads to bites though. I'm sooooo confused this year!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm so lost... Gunther's stools were fine. I started tylan powder because he had extreme gas and was belching up fluid all the time. I also started b12 to help things. Now he's having gooey stools again. What the heck gives? Am I supposed to up the enzymes while he's on this stuff? Why must my dog have the opposite results from medicine? I'm ready to cry again. Sheesh.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Tylan is an antibiotic so it's possible it has upset the bacteria balance in the gut. Stop the Tylan and see if it clears up. Need to add good probiotics to restore the balance.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Give him yogurt with probiotics


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah I stopped the tylan... he was fine with his stools and weight before it. I was concerned about his extreme gas and belching up liquid and eating stools. All of which are still going on, but I'm looking into what else that could be. I just wish there was just one answer that worked for all EPI dogs so you don't feel like you're playing Russian roulette with their food and diets.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Happy to report in that since being on B12 and probiotics Gunther is so much healthier. Still gassy but I can't fix everything, believe me I've tried. So the dogs have a giant stocking that is stuffed full of cheapo stuffed toys that will be destroyed in no time. But that was the idea. Since they (meaning Gunther) destroys everything, I just filled the entire thing with 1 and 2 dollar toys. The plan is on Christmas to just take the entire stocking and dump it out on the floor and watch them go nuts. Maybe... I'm still thinking about this because I'm not sure if they would fight over anything. Oh it's going to be so much fun!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm not sure anyone even reads this thread anymore lol But I have a plan! This is the most serious of training I have ever taken with Gunther and I know it's going to take a bit of work. We really need to break him of the habit of standing on the fence barking at people so he doesn't get us or himself in trouble. The main issue I've found is that training him in the yard and playing a guessing random game of when someone may or may not walk by is not working. If nobody is going by, the training doesn't work since he already listens without any distractions. So I'm enlisting the help of coworkers and friends. I have a church 2 doors down. The plan is to set up different times when someone can come over, park in that lot, and walk by under different scenarios. One day they can just be walking by, another time on the phone, another time pulling a wagon, another time walking their dog, another time all bundled up, etc. This way we can be out there do train him. I'm excited!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Gunther and his walrus. Sigh. It's adorable really. I played the claw machine a week ago at work and in the three plays won a tye-dyed alligator that I gave to Cyclone, a minion that we kept, and a stuffed walrus. I came home and gave it to Gunther and told him it's his walrus. He treats it like a baby. Other than the tusks being chewed off, it's fully intact and we don't DARE play fetch with his walrus. If we throw the walrus he retrieves it, puts it in his bed, and brings us a different toy. He carries it around the house like a prized possession and if we mention the walrus he gets it. I love this dog.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

That's so cute! Frankie has a couple of stuffies that she treats like this too. They've had to be hidden until Nox gets a little older because he wants to chew the arms and legs off everything.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yep normally stuffies don't last long at all around here. I think he's learning though that when he chews them up, I have to throw them away. But this, this is walrus love. Plain and simple.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Gunther is over the walrus. He moved onto Elephant love in the recent past. Today I caught him trying to hump Cyclone. There will be NO Cyclone love in this house!!!!!!!! 



I am GUNTHER!!!!!!!!!!!! I sniff out trouble and treats. I will bark so ferociously that you won't even think about coming onto my property. I will charge at you before mom even knows what happened, but don't worry if you aren't a threat she'll rein me in. I will get the zoomies and attack your feet and there is nothing anyone can do about it. I will play fetch until I can't walk anymore. Then I will just lie there with the ball in my mouth until you throw it again. I ...will stick my nose wherever I please, I will lick you where you don't want to be licked, I will soak my mouth in water and then come rub my head all over you. I will ham up every moment so that you feel guilty about not spending every waking second paying attention to me and only me. 

The best news? There is NOTHING you can do about it because I'm adorable and I know it!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

New toys last around here until the novelty of a new toy wears off then they lose stuffing, feet, heads, etc. The only one I've kept relatively in one piece is a stuffed iguana that a friend gave Raina as a reward for catching a real iguana. We play with it until she lays down to gnaw on it and that is when I substitute a different toy and put the iguana away for next time. 

Pyrate had a green dog he slept with that he never chewed on. I still keep it in a basket by my front door and Raina doesn't touch it, even when she gets her bear out of the same basket. She knows that it is Pyrate's green dog and respects that.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Silliness. When we play outside it's always either with both kongs or with one kong and the red ball. Which used to be a soft baseball but the white part got stripped off. But when I put Gunther's pool up he has a list of toys that HAVE to be in the pool. The rubber football, soccer ball, basketball, and both kongs. Mind you, we don't play with the rubber balls. If they aren't in the pool he will go get them, one by one, and put them in. Which is always hilarious because he stops about 20 times each time because he can't carry all 3 at once and he doesn't want to risk me taking one of them. The antics of these characters!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Toys... I have all of Stella's toys, from the first one to the last. She never wrecked them, just got dirty, washed, dirty again. Along comes Fritz, not only does he inherit Stella's toys, but he gets his own. He wrecks them in less than 5 minutes..and he is on his second pool! 

So, like Gunther, he too is adoreable and he knows it!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

The blanket must pay!!!!!!!!!!!!!

New game. (Hubby and I really have too much time on our hands) We have declared Gunther our "snuggle bunny". He was getting a little riled up attacking hubby's feet and when he laid down on the couch we tagged teamed him with hugs and lots of cheesy sounding "snuggle bunny!" words. Humiliated, hyper, and crazy Gunther proceeded to jump down into zoomies. I sat in the corner of the couch where he would jump up, nip at my hands while jumping on me, then zoom back down. So I got up all big and tough looking and said "NOW WHAT????". He grabbed the only remaining blanket in the house and carried it through his zoomies. 

Ok Gunther, you're da man.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Gunther, you nut ball. Sounds like Fiona. She tries to drag her bed around the family room.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh my puppy. I made the mistake of telling my Gunther that he smelled like a dog this week. He looked so highly offended. I guess we forgot to tell him over the past 2 years that he is indeed, a dog. So today we took a bath. Just used baby shampoo so that he could have a gentle bath and smell good after. Afterwards I made him wait until he calmed down some before I took him out. During play he did stop to take a poop and then played a little more. Out of nowhere he came up to me holding his leg up and crying horrible. Poor baby. I know he's ok, just sore. He's using that leg to scratch so he has movement of it without pain. He can walk around slow (limping a little) he only cries again when he gets too excited and runs around the house. Which we are keeping under control. I gave him some aspirin and now he's sleeping under the dining room table. I feel bad for him.

My poor snuggle bunny


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh Gunther, poor baby. You have to not get so excited after a bath. Maybe he just got a cramp in that leg. You can heat towels in the microwave (just warm not hot) to put on it for some comfort if he is still limping. Hope he gets better soon. If it makes him feel any better. Raina got a bath yesterday too and a blow dry. She hates having the fluff around her ears dried so I left it wet and now it looks like I used a crimper on it. Pretty looking.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

He's already better... at this point he's just soaking up all the love and attention I'm giving him.  He has stopped limping all together, but he is still on major restrictions. Only going out on a leash to potty, no playing inside, isolated from the other dog. Every time he gets down I let him get a drink of water and then I make him lie back down on the couch. I think now he's more pouting then he is injured. But he didn't listen to me to begin with and now he has to. Silly goofy baby!


----------

